# Appetite suppression?



## Cheggidy (Mar 21, 2012)

Going out of my mind some days! Anything I can do or take to suppress my appetite whilst cutting?

Also, I don't know if any of what I'm taking is having a effect and whether to cut it out?

150mg Tren a eod

150mg mast p eod

100mg test p eod

Clen (80-120mcg)

T3 (25-50mcg)

Yohombine (2x 20mg)

1-3 dimeth (2x 75mg)

The 1-3dimeth and Yohombine I do without some days.

Any suggestions or advice is greatly appreciated


----------



## pyn888 (Jan 15, 2012)

Wow that's alot of stims...

Try sibtramine or phentermine , they are both appetite suppressants given to fat folk, i took sibutramine whilst on dnp to try curb my cravings


----------



## Cheggidy (Mar 21, 2012)

pyn888 said:


> Wow that's alot of stims...
> 
> Try sibtramine or phentermine , they are both appetite suppressants given to fat folk, i took sibutramine whilst on dnp to try curb my cravings


I know, like I say I don't take all on the same day.

Which is it likely to be raising my appetite? Are sibtramine or phentermine easily available and where from? (if I can ask that??)


----------



## pyn888 (Jan 15, 2012)

Cheggidy said:


> I know, like I say I don't take all on the same day.
> 
> Which is it likely to be raising my appetite? Are sibtramine or phentermine easily available and where from? (if I can ask that??)


it'll be the T3 raising your metabolism thats giving you a big appetite , phentermine is better but a pain to get hold of. subutramine is sold on a few websites a reductil or reductrim , neither are AAS so its allowed to ask. a few tanning websites sell sibutamine (i can't remember them)


----------



## Cheggidy (Mar 21, 2012)

pyn888 said:


> it'll be the T3 raising your metabolism thats giving you a big appetite , phentermine is better but a pain to get hold of. subutramine is sold on a few websites a reductil or reductrim , neither are AAS so its allowed to ask. a few tanning websites sell sibutamine (i can't remember them)


Right that's t3 gone then lol! ****ing horrible feeling.

I'll have a look into sibutamine thank you


----------



## Need2Grow (Jun 4, 2011)

1,3-d and ECA are both great for suppression in my experience!

IIRC clen increases appetite, can someone confirm this as I have never used clen


----------



## Cheggidy (Mar 21, 2012)

Appears sibutamine isn't available :-/ there's another alternative, can't remember what it's called but begins with an X? Any ideas?

I've knocked the t3 on the head as of today... Hopefully feel a difference.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Need2Grow said:


> IIRC clen increases appetite, can someone confirm this as I have never used clen


It doesn't increase my appetite, infact it suppresses it. Even more so when I get an epic clen headache. It's probably the T3 that's doing it. I'd try filling up on fiborous veg such as brocolli and drinking fizzy drinks like diet coke as this will bloat you, making your feel full.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Bensif said:


> I'd try filling up on fiborous veg such as brocolli and drinking fizzy drinks like diet coke as this will bloat you, making your feel full.


This!

Broccoli/veg was one of my greates tools whilst cutting to stop those hunger pangs and feeling like your stomach is eating itself. Have a big pile of broccoli a couple of times a day and it will keep you feeling full for a long time. You could even try not chewing it properly to keep it floating about in your stomach for a bit longer.

Most of the anguish from cutting comes from the fact your stomach is constantly empty. All you need to do is keep it moderately filled and it's so much easier to deal with.

Lots of water helps too.

Fvck adding in more drugs to cover up the problem, you're already like a walking pharmacy!


----------



## Biker Boy (Mar 30, 2012)

I personally find ECA to be a very potent appetite suppressant, even on very low doses i feel it working strongly. If you keep the T3 and drop the clen u may find this works wonders. On just 36mg Ephedrine a day i have to force food down me, if anything the appetite suppressant properties are too strong.


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

I would adjust your diet, just because your cutting dose't mean you should be starving your self.

Post your diet and stats.


----------

